# Cronjob Dienst (kostenlos oder kostengünstig)?



## webix (20. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag,

wer kennt von Euch einen Cronjob Dienst, bei dem man Cronjobs anlegen kann, die entweder minütlich oder sekündlich ausgeführt werden können?


----------



## generador (20. Februar 2005)

Ist minütlich vielleicht nocht ein bisschen übertrieben
Und sekündlich erst ?

Stündlich vielleicht ja aber weniger ist doch bissl hart oder ?

Hier ist einer der kostenlose zu Verfügung stellt

http://www.cron-server.de/leistungen.php

Noch was gefunden
http://www.jgs-xa.de/sponsorportal.php?id=34&sid=


----------



## sam (21. Februar 2005)

Bei WebCron kriegst du kostenlose CronJobs, allerdings nur stündlich...
 Früher war die Seite ein wenig umständlich für Leute ohne Französisch-Kenntnisse, aber mittlerweile gibt es sogar eine deutsche Übersetzung.


----------



## webix (21. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Tipps. Wenn jemand noch weitere Internetseiten kennt, bitte posten. 

Die Cronjobs müssen minütlich ausgeführt werden.


----------



## sexmagic (13. März 2005)

Schau maml unter diesem Link da findest du meiner meinung nach nen ziemlich genauen Dienst, cronjob4you.at.

http://www.cronjob4you.at 

3-10 Jobs kostenlos und bisher immer sekundengenau ausgeführt!
Auch Stündlich möglich.

Vielleicht hilfts was, cucu.


----------

